# South Carolina reformed church plant (RPCNA)



## Croghanite (Apr 6, 2011)

Greetings!

The South Carolina reformed church plant I am involved with began meeting weekly in the evenings on 11/7/10. This work is a ministry of the RPCNA. The committee overseeing this ministry has recently decided to have weekly morning services (11 am) which would include weekly pulpit supply. Our first morning service is this Lord's Day - 4/10/11! See our website here for directions, meeting times, audio, etc.

Rejoice with us as the work progresses and please pray for our efforts in SC. If there are any preachers interested in helping with pulpit supply, please email me.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 6, 2011)

Exciting news brother! We do pray for you here in Wichita.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to offer my services, but TX to SC is quite a drive. 

I am continuing to pray for the plant.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glory be to God!


----------



## markkoller (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe, we are thankful to hear the news. May God bless your efforts there in SC.


----------



## Croghanite (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and your prayers.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it. Will be praying for you and Chris, as I am sure you guys still have a big hand in it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 8, 2011)

I recently read in the Witness a charge that was utterly disputed. Our denomination is a growing one. God is working.


----------

